# Naomi, Remy, and Diva Waiting



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My three does were confirmed pregnant by ultrasound, so the real countdown begins.  Remy is the furthest along at about 2 months bred. Naomi and Diva are around 1 month bred. So we've got a long wait ahead. I'll get some pictures of them later.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

MylieD said:


> My three does were confirmed pregnant by ultrasound, so the real countdown begins.  Remy is the furthest along at about 2 months bred. Naomi and Diva are around 1 month bred. So we've got a long wait ahead. I'll get some pictures of them later.


Congrats on the news! my goats are going to have their little bundles of joys in a month or two!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a picture of my three ladies. The brown one is Naomi and she kidded a single once before. Remy (black) and Diva (black and white) are ff. They always have a gut and they just ate before the picture, so I doubt they are really showing yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Also, here's the buck I used. A handsome tri-colored, blue eyed Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The girls are doing good so far. Remy has four teats. Makes me wonder if milk will come out of all of them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They may or may not. But that is a serious fault in dairy goats.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, I was reading that. I'll wether any boys and sell kids as pets. My other two have normal teats and different parents.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! Gorgeous buck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I noticed that the teats weren't connected so that is fine but hopefully the kids will find the teats with milk output or all four might do that!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My lovely ladies were being very difficult when I was trying to take pics. I was trying to get a pic of Remys little udder. Oh well. Here they are. I did catch a hold of her and felt the kid move around a bit. That's always nice. Her udder is a good handful now. The other girls aren't developing yet and I doubt they will for a month or so.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Only two or three weeks left for Remy.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy Kidding!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My first one isn't due until the beginning of February. Besides a growing udder, there aren't much changes.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Praguirre5 said:


> Do you have a cow in with your goats?


Yes. That's Jezebel. I'm pretty sure she thinks she's a goat.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No. They get along. I got her when she was 4 months old and she's been with them ever since. They're ruminents, so they eat similar foods and get similar minerals. The goats do eat faster than her, so that's been annoying.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's her pretty face.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Tornado watches all over the place.  If we were closer to the due date, I'd think today would be the day for one of them.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yikes!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We all made it through the storm ok. Just really mucky outside. Remy is blowing up. Her tum is getting round as anything. I couldn't get a good picture tonight. I'll try to get one tomorrow.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's Remy getting a bigger belly and udder.  Can't wait for babies! Diva is starting to grow her udder too. Naomi doesn't look pregnant at all. I'm wondering if she could have lost the pregnancy early without me noticing.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Remy still looks the same.  I thought she might be due this week, but I think she might go another two weeks or so. Diva is progressing well. I don't think I mentioned it on this thread, but it looks pretty certain my brown goat, Naomi, lost the pregnancy early on. So just waiting waiting waiting. Can't wait to see babies! It's been too long.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it the brown one that has 4 teats? Her not being bred might be a good thing...selling the girls as pets is no guarantee that people won't breed them sadly.

I just love your calf  She is adorable! Will you be using her for milk or meat?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Is it the brown one that has 4 teats? Her not being bred might be a good thing...selling the girls as pets is no guarantee that people won't breed them sadly.
> 
> I just love your calf  She is adorable! Will you be using her for milk or meat?


No. The first one due is the one with four teats. Honestly, I don't see how it's a big deal since she's not for show. I bred her to a clean teated buck. And if her offspring is bred to a clean teated buck, then chances are, things will be fine. People around here mostly just use goats for meat or milk, so if it's fulfilling those purposes, then it's a good goat. Long as everyone is informed and try to do better with the next batch around.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Jezebel, my calf, will be for milk. I've thought about having her raise a steer in the future, but I'm not sure if I can avoid getting attached to a cow. We will see.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well she's really cute 

I tend to be more particular with some things than others I guess on my culls....and I by no means have perfect specimens lol... I always say my girls come from the rough side of the tracks :lol:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I understand. It's not ideal. I just do the best with what I got.  

Jezebel is a sweetie. I love having her around.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think the kid has dropped from Remy, but she wouldn't let me get within 5 feet of her to check her out.  Little stinker.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oooo, thats a good sign. :wink: I hope she goes soon for you! :baby:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I got a hold of her and she's not close. Ligs hard, udde soft and her belly isn't as low as it looked in the dark.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

(sigh)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Lots of pics.  Diva is moving along in her pregnancy nicely too. I felt like I was leaving her out. Plus I threw in a pic of Naomi, even though she's not pregnant anymore. She's just too pretty not too.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

How cute! I hope the goat stork comes soon for all of us! :baby:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Remy and Diva are still holding on tight to the kids. Remy's udder is a bit fuller today and her ligs are a bit looser, but she isn't going to have them tonight, that's for sure. I'm starting to feel a bit impatient. Interestingly, to me anyway, Remy hasn't had a drop of discharge that I've noticed. My previous girls lost mucus plugs and things like that by now. She's clean as anything.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Dang, I was just looking back and Remy has been building an udder for around 6 weeks.  What a stinker.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We have some changes! Her udder is really tight and I couldn't find her ligs, though she was jumping around when I tried to feel them. I've been able to feel them up until now. Maybe I will get a Valentine's day baby.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay!! She looks very close! I hope she does give you a baby(s) today! :baby:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She did end up going into labor and birthing a beautiful blue eyed buckling. There was a twin, but sadly he had been dead. My other doe had rammed Remy right in the baby side a couple days ago and it looks like it might've been the cause. The birth was a bit difficult, as he was a tight squeeze for my little girl. Remy did great though and she is an awesome mom. She's a little jumpy letting him nurse, but once he gets latched on, she's good. She's very attentive and yells at Diva when Diva even looks at the baby. Jezebelle, the cow, wanted to get in on the cleaning action, but since she's so much larger than the baby, I decided to move her into the other pen. I'll put her back in when he's better on his feet. She was really sweet with him, but I was afraid of an accident happening. Anyway, the little guy is named Eros since he's a Valentine's baby.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention, his teats are normal and all four of her teats let out milk. There's two larger ones that let out more milk and two smaller ones that let out less milk, but I checked them all to make sure he would get some and not suck on a blank teat.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! He's a sweetie!:smile: So sorry you lost one. Does can be so nasty to one another! Cute how the cow wanted to help but good you're keeping them separate till he's stronger.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats! I'm so sorry the twin didn't make it  But its great you got a live baby! He is adorable! And the cow is so sweet, they'll probably be best friends when he gets bigger :wink:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks.  I really just want to sit out there and watch him. I'm being good though and letting them bond. Just checking every few hours to make sure they're doing good. She's not so jumpy about nursing, so I think they will do great.

She did have some nasty **** come out of her with and after the second one, so I checked with my vet. He said just keep an eye on her. Hopefully she won't need antibiotics and will recover fine.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm a little nervous. Remy dropped a placenta around five. Now there's some more strings hanging out like there is another placenta. She gave birth around 3pm and it's just after 8pm my time. Should I be worried or not yet?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure, never dealt with that before. I hope someone has answers for you soon. 

Congrats on Eros!!! Sorry you lost one though. That's always tough


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have a pic of the stringy discharge? I don't think I'd be too worried. Sometimes the leftover discharge after passing placenta still looks quite stringy too, just not as thick as the placenta. Hope all is well!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's still there. I've only seen lokia after the placenta before. I will take her temp when I get back from class.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm. That does look like more than just drippy discharge. Yes get her temp. Is she acting normal? feeding her kid ok? She may just have a second placenta to pass. If it doesn't pass soon you may want to ask your vet about it. He may want to give her something to help everything pass especially if she had a dead kid in there.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No fever. It was 101.8 a little bit ago. She is acting normal, eating, and taking care of her kid. :-/ Always got to be something.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It dropped out, whatever it was. I didn't find any trace of it. They are both doing really well. Eros is hopping all over the place and following her around. It is too cute. Remy is so protective too. My other two kiddings, the does weren't like that. She yells at me the whole time if I pick him up and she tells Diva what for if she gets too close to the baby. She's not mean or anything, just lets you know she's unhappy. I am so happy she is such a good mother.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm fully of questions. It seems Eros already prefers one side. His tummy is fat and happy, so he's full. One side of Remy's udder was full of milk and the other side has been drunk. It looked uncomfortable, so I milked off a good cup or so and she still had plenty more in there. Do you think I'll have to keep milking the one side or now that it's softer, might he take to it too? I've only been through two kiddings myself and the first was twins, the second was a single but his mom was a boer mix, so she didn't get really overfull with milk.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can teat tape the side he drinks from to force him to find the other side. Other than that, yeah you should probably keep milking it. Might be a good idea to milk her once a day anyway. She will probably produce more than he can drink.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Eros and Remy are doing really good. I get out there and milk the one side once a day and it seems to help. I just give that milk to my mama pig for now. It's only about a cup or so. Once I start milking her for real in a week, I'll keep it. She is a pain to milk. I give her grain, but she still likes to kick around her feet and hop a bit. Which is why I toss it to the pig. It's hard to keep it clean right now. I'm hoping she'll calm down over the next week. 

Diva doesn't look all that much closer. I think she still has another week or two left, at least. Eros is so hyper and happy, I can't wait for Diva to kid so he has someone to play with.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our first this year was a single. He seemed so lonely and was very happy when his "Auntie" had twins to play and sleep with.
Hope things go well with the next one.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's her udder before I milked it. I got the left side smaller than the right when I was done. It was about 2 cups of milk.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Diva had her baby with no muss and no fuss. I had no clue she was ready, as I've been sick and just now got a chance to check on her today. She didn't look all that close yesterday. She had a single big buckling (darn, no does). He's the same size as Eros is now, so definitely a good sized. He was up and clean when I found them. His belly feels like he ate some and her udder looks a little drained on one side, so I think they are good. She was licking him and being a good mom. She is super clean on her bum and I didn't see a placenta anywhere. I think she might have ate it. I looked everywhere too because we thought she was having two according to the ultrasound. Oh well. I did bounce her just in case. She was not pleased with me. Anyway, 5 months of waiting and we get two bucklings. At least they are cute. We're calling him Cow since he looks like one.  Here is a terrible pic of him because it was dark after we were done checking up on them and he was screaming his head off.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:cow:OMG! He does look like a cow.:cow:
Glad it went well. All of mine did that to me this year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww!! Congrats!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He is stinking cute. They both are. I already have someone interested in one of them too. I was just hoping for a girl to keep from Diva. Maybe next year.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a better picture of the new guy. He does have blue eyes too. Quite a looker, if I do say so myself.  Plus another one of Eros getting into goat business and nibbling hay already. He tried to headbutt his aunt as well, the stinker. I think he tries to steal milk from her too. As if his mom didn't have enough. Cow, the new boy, is doing well. Seems healthy enough and his mom is very attentive. She gets so stressed out when I mess with him and it doesn't help he screams like a human baby 'maaaaaa' when I pick him up. I try to keep it to a minimum for now. I get two months to spoil them. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm keeping them. It makes me wonder if non goat people think goat people just breed to add to their own goats. I can't keep every goat, and definitely not two boys, although wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow what a gorgeous kid!! Sorry you didn't have any does, thats no fun :hug:
But he sure is cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>>Everyone keeps asking me if I'm keeping them. It makes me wonder if non goat people think goat people just breed to add to their own goats. I can't keep every goat, and definitely not two boys, although wouldn't that be nice.<<<<

If I had the room and the money; we would have a mountainside covered with goats. But since we only have one acre and have had nearly 100 babies born in the past 7 years; most of them have to go.:sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

cuteness overload! Yay!!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. I love having the babies around. 



luvmyherd said:


> If I had the room and the money; we would have a mountainside covered with goats. But since we only have one acre and have had nearly 100 babies born in the past 7 years; most of them have to go.:sigh:


Me too. I'd love tons of goats. I already have 2 that are just pets and only 3 does I can breed. Then one didn't end up kidding this time around.  I sure would love having lots of goats all over the place, but my husband says no. He's a party pooper.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I got a milk stand today. So much nicer to milk and Remy didn't fuss as much. She hopped up with no problem. I was so excited to use it, I forgot to bring a jar out with me, so milk went into a feed bowl for my mama pig. I'm getting pretty good at milking her too. Get that side empty in just a few minutes when she isn't fussing at me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My milk stands have been a life saver!! They behave sooo much better


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hated not have a milk stand to milk so my dad helped me build one and its a whole lot easier


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I tried to build a milk stand a couple years ago. It was wobbly. I cut the leg down so they'd be even. It was wobbly the other way. I cut that leg down after measuring twice. Now it was wobbly back the original way. I gave up. I bought this one from a lady who builds them. I'm sure my husband could build one, but he didn't want to.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The boys and does are doing good. The boys love playing together but sometimes the moms don't like it. It's pretty silly. I got 16oz of milk from Remy. It seems like a good amount to me. Now to figure out what I want to do with all this milk.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Drink it, put it on cereal, put it in coffee!!! It is wonderful stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice stand.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Eros was resting on his mom like this. Looks so comfy and relaxed. Lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's hilarious :lol:


----------

